# Sending good luck to Molly & DH for matching panel on Monday.(27/03/06)



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Molly & her DH lots of positive good luck for matching panel on Monday. 

Molly & DH, lots of luck, I'm sure this is just a formality & I can not wait to hear all your good news, especially when you get to meet your daughter.

Molly, try not to worry, your SW should ring you as soon as she can regarding the decision, I'll have everything crossed for you both,

Lots of love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Best of luck Molly... soooo exciting.  Will check be checking on your good news tomorrow. 
Love C xx


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Good Luck!!! Cant wait to read your news!!!

Kizziexx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wishing you loads of luck tomorrow molly and dh 

pam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Sending you all the luck in the world - not that you'll need it I'm sure!

magenta xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for monday! 

What an amazing time for you and your dh 

love
suzie x


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi
Good luck from me tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited for you.

Love Gill


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls thank you       i WILL POST AS SOON AS I KNOW ..XX XX MOLLY


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Molly

good luck tomorrow ,  sending lots of love and hugs (((((xxxxxx)))))
hope to hear your news soon
love jo xxxxxxs


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Molly

All the best for today   hope it all goes well and you don't have to wait too long to meet your little girl.

Lots of Love Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

good luck for today molly. have a great day and celebrate in style!


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Molly

Just wanted to say good luck for today.  

Em


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Molly,
I hope today went really well tell us all about it love Jill x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

magenta said:


> Sending you all the luck in the world - not that you'll need it I'm sure!
> 
> magenta xx
> GOOD LUCK FOR THE panel 6th April ... NOT LONG NOW . I BET YOUR COUNTING YOUR SLEEPS ZZ .. GOOD LUCK HUNN LET US KNOW HOW IT WENT ON ..XXMUMMY MOLLY XX


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls well sorry for not posting to let you know how thing have got on...
well       lots of smiles here now. were of to see our baby in 2 weeks now for the 1st time and we have a photo of her   
im going to be a mum so soon. i think im being a bit quite as well about it dont know why.
well the bedroom is done and just need to get a few more bit like high chair and walker and car chair and baby gates.
how are you all have any one been and had there babys photo yet ... or is it only me ... take care love molly mummy xxx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Molly
That is wonderful news look forward to hearing about when you meet her.

Love Gill


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

molly- not sure I understand -are you off to meet her NOW and bringing her home intwo weeks, or meeting her in two weeks? exciting stuff whichever way!

yes there are more of us.. ruthiebabe and I are both shortly to matching panel- intros start (if matching panel goes well) in three weeks and one day for me (not that I am counting)

boomer
x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

ooohh Molly - how exciting for you - hope it all goes well and you will be wearing your "mummy" hat very soon!!!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Molly great stuff enjoy every second you deserve it love Jillx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly

Have fun, this is a great time.  I was sorting out some papers over the weekend and found the envelope with all the pictures of the girls that we were sent before we met them can't believe how much they have grown.

Our foster carers were great and used our camera to catch images of our first meets.

Good luck
Karen x


----------

